# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Nαυτιλιακές Eταιρείες Κρουαζιέρας - Cruise Shipping Companies >  Carnival Cruise Lines

## xara

Με το *Carnival Ecstasy*







Outbound from NOLA on Sept 2005

http://www.shipspotting.com

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Ship Statistics* *Name:* Carnival Victory*Registry:* Panama*Ship Completed Date:* 8/18/2000*Capacity:* 3427*Number of Crew, Nationality:* 1100, International*Gross Tonnage:* 101,509*Stabilized:* Yes*Maximum Speed:* 21 knots*Length:* 893 feet*Beam:* 116 feet*Space Ratio:* 37:1*Number of Passenger Decks:* 13*Number of Inside Rooms:* 519*Number of Outside Rooms:* 802*Number of Restaurants:* 4*Number of Pools:* 4*Number of Elevators:* 18*Voltage:* 110/220*Non-Smoking Dining:* Yes*Non-Smoking Ship:* No

----------


## mastrokostas

> *Name:* Carnival Freedom*Registry:* Panama *Ship Completed Date:* 3/14/2007*Capacity:* 2974*Number of Crew, Nationality:* 1487, International*Gross Tonnage:* 110000*Number of Passenger Decks:* 13*Non-Smoking Dining:* Yes*Non-Smoking Ship:* No

----------


## nala

NA ROTISO KATI???

EPIDI AYTES TIS FOTOGRAFIES TIS EXO KAI EGO, MALISTA KANA DIO MERES META TO SIMBAN, HTAN META APO ENA TIFONA, DEN THIMAME TO ONOMA TOU, EIXA PANTA THN APORIA POS TRABHXTHKAN AYTES OI FOTOGRAFIES.... ENOO XRIASTIKE NA PLEYSOUN SOSTIKA SKAFH, H APLVS KAPIO ALLO PLOIO... OI FOTOGRAFIES DIXNOYN NA EINE TRABIGMNES APO PSILA ISOS APO ELIKOPTERO. KSEREI KANEIS LEPTOMERIES???

----------


## xara

Αυτό που ακούσθηκε, ήταν πως ο πλοίαρχός του, αποφάσισε να το βγάλει ανοιχτά, για να αποφύγει ζημιές στο λιμάνι.
Τώρα οι φωτο, μάλλον απο άλλο πλοίο τραβήχτηκαν.

----------


## nala

> Αυτό που ακούσθηκε, ήταν πως ο πλοίαρχός του, αποφάσισε να το βγάλει ανοιχτά, για να αποφύγει ζημιές στο λιμάνι.
> Τώρα οι φωτο, μάλλον απο άλλο πλοίο τραβήχτηκαν.


Psilothimithika pote htan: Prepei na htan kalokeri tou 2002 kai o tifonas legotan isabela. ego ekeines tis meres eimoun florida kai me pirane kai mena liga aponera.....

alla mou kanei entiposi to toso megalo ecstasy na boutaei etsi.... malon kapou alou prepei na eine kai oxi konta se limani.... isos eplee apo eyropi gia florida... giati to sikgkrimeno bapori htan kenourgio ekino ton kero kai isos htan initial taksidi. den bgeneis ekso me kosmo.... alla mporei kiolas! kserei kaneis na mas pei perisotera???

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## xara

The* Carnival Victory* cruise ship approaching St Maarten in the caribbean. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyMdz...related&search=

----------


## kalypso

CarnivalFreedom 2.jpg

carnival freedom 1.jpg

carnival freedom.jpg

το Carnival Freedom στο λιμάνι της Βενετίας!

----------


## kalypso

carnival destiny.jpg

carnival destiny 1.jpg

το Carnival Destiny στo Bridgetown,Barbados.
photos by Mac.

----------


## raflucgr

The latest and the biggest (a bit less than 112 000 GT) Carnival ship: CARNIVAL SPLENDOR under building at Sestri Ponente on 22/02/2008.

Lucas

----------


## kalypso

Great picture Lucas!!!Excellent!

----------


## raflucgr

Thanks, nice to hear you like it. The Splendor is now in Palermo for some fitting out and painting works.

Lucas

----------


## Nautikos II

Λιγο απο Carnival Freedom χτες το μασημερι στον προλιμενα, 
Βεβαια μισο και με τον ηλιο να μην βοηθαει:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Λιγο απο Carnival Freedom χτες το μασημερι στον προλιμενα, 
> Βεβαια μισο και με τον ηλιο να μην βοηθαει:mrgreen:


ωραιος ο σακης!!το αλλο μισο τι εγινε?να ξερεις οτι το χρωστας........ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

> ωραιος ο σακης!!το αλλο μισο τι εγινε?να ξερεις οτι το χρωστας........


Τωρα δεν χρωσταω τιποτα:mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Τωρα δεν χρωσταω τιποτα:mrgreen:


τωρα εισαι ελευθερος............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

*CARNIVAL FREEDOM* σήμερα στον Πειραιά.

CARNIVAL_FREEDOM_01.jpg

----------


## kalypso

φοβερή φωτογραφία φίλε espresso!!!

----------


## plori

Ένα πλοίο που σου προκαλεί δέος :Surprised:

----------


## gdeme

Ειχα την τυχη-ατυχια να ταξιδεψω με το destiny το 2007 στην καραιβική.
Τυχερος γιατι απλα δεν παιζεται και ατυχος γιατι πεσαμε στον τυφώνα dean και χάσαμε και 2 νησακια σταθμους και μας εμεινε μια μονιμη ζαλαδα (φτασαμε σπιτι και ενω ειχαν περασει 3 μερες,ακομα νομιζαμε ολα κουνιουνται)

Ονειρεμενες διακοπες (φτανει να μην εχει τυφώνα)

----------


## El Greco

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCiwIwqVNuc

an exi thalassa edo ti tha ginete???



nomizo oti siga siga exoume arxisi na ksefeygoume

----------


## kalypso

To Carnival Destiny στα Barbados σε μεγάλα σεκλέτια στις 6/8/2008
Destiny-932.jpg

Promenade Deck με το ενδιαφέρον γλυπτό από γυαλί στα δεξιά...28/7/2008
Destiny_s_Way2.jpg

photo credit:  David Hunt (Aplmac)

----------


## kalypso

το LIDΟ restaurant
carnival destiny lido restaurant.jpg

τo show Copacabana
Copacabana-carnival destiny.jpg

το τρίο Masaka στο flagship bar στο κεντρικό αίθριο (ροτόντα)
Destiny_s_MASAKA_Trio in the flagship bar in central  Rotunta atrium.jpg

φτάνοντας στο St. Maarten
carnival destiny st.maarten.jpg


photo credit: David Hunt (Aplmac)

----------


## mastrovasilis

μερικά στοιχεία αυτού του πανέμορφου πλοίου 

Μήκος 272.19 m
Πλάτος 35.36 m
Βύθισμα 8.23 m
Ταχύητητα 22.5 Knots
IMO 9070058
Διακριτικό κλήσης C6FN4

πηγή wikipedia.com

και μία διαφορετική άποψη των καταστρωμάτων

riviera deck
2_Riviera.gif

DEMAIN2.jpg

πηγή. carnival.com

DERIVIERA2.jpg

main deck
2_Main.gif

----------


## mastrovasilis

Lobby deck
2_Lobby.gif

DELOBBY2.jpg

Atlantic deck
2_Atlantic.gif

DEATLANTIC2.jpg

πηγή. carnival.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Promanade deck
2_Promenade.gif

DEPROMENADE2.jpg

Upper deck
2_Upper.gif

DEUPPER2.jpg

πηγή carnival.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Empress deck
2_Empress.gif

DEEMPRESS2.jpg

Verandach deck
2_Verandah.gif

DEVERANDAH2.jpg

πηγή carnival.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Lido deck
2_Lido.gif

DELIDO2.jpg

Spa deck
2_Spa.gif

DESPA2.jpg

πηγή. canival.com

----------


## mastrovasilis

Sun deck
2_Sun.gif

DESUN2.jpg

Sky deck
2_Sky.gif

DESKY2.GIF

πηγή. carnival.com

----------


## Nautikos II

Σημερα στο μεγαλο λιμανι, για τους φιλους της κρουαζιερας
CARNIVAL FREEDOM [13].JPG

CARNIVAL FREEDOM [15].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Σημερα στο μεγαλο λιμανι, για τους φιλους της κρουαζιερας
> CARNIVAL FREEDOM [13].JPG
> 
> CARNIVAL FREEDOM [15].JPG


αυτος στη δευτερη φωτογραφια το σκεφτηκε πολυ αυτο που θελει να κανει?:lol::lol::lol:.Ωραιος Σακη........... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Να συμπληρώσω φίλε Tsentzo???:mrgreen:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17684

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17685

----------


## Nautikos II

> Να συμπληρώσω φίλε Tsentzo???:mrgreen:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17684
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17685


Bεβαια, τελικα δεν εκανε βουτια ο φιλος, ενταξει

----------


## Speedkiller

Και 3 ακόμα χθεσινές από την αναχώρηση του Carnival freedom για τον φίλoυς Finnpartner 1966 κ Tsentzo! 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17848 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17849 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17850

----------


## sea world

*Κρουαζιέρες στο Μεξικό...τέλος*

Ακυρώνει τον ελλιμενισμό τριών κρουαζιερόπλοιων της στο Μεξικό, η ναυτιλιακή εταιρία κρουαζιέρας αναψυχής Carnival Cruise Lines, εξαιτίας των ανησυχιών για ενδεχόμενη πανδημία από την γρίπη των χοίρων. 

Σύμφωνα με την ανακοίνωση της ναυτιλιακής, έχει εκδοθεί Ταξιδιωτική Οδηγία Υγείας με την οποία ματαιώνονται τα μη αναγκαία ταξίδια προς το Μεξικό.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φέτος ούτε ένα βαπόρι με τα σινιάλα της Carnival δεν προσέλκυσε τον Πειραιά !Αλλά ούτε και του χρόνου από ότι έμαθα θα έχουμε την τύχη να δούμε κάποιο .

----------


## Speedkiller

> Φέτος ούτε ένα βαπόρι με τα σινιάλα της Carnival δεν προσέλκυσε τον Πειραιά !Αλλά ούτε και του χρόνου από ότι έμαθα θα έχουμε την τύχη να δούμε κάποιο .



Γνωρίζουμε τον λόγο?

----------


## mastrokostas

Όταν το San Thomas για μια μέρα ,είναι reserve μόνο για την Carnival ! 
CruiseShipsStThomas.jpg
πηγη :http://el.wikipedia.org/

----------


## stratoscy

Τέλεια φωτογραφία

----------


## dk

H φωτογραφια ειναι πολυ super...μπραβο!!

----------


## SOLSTICE

Μετά το Carnival Dream και το Magic, που κατασκευάζεται τώρα, δε θα προσεγγίσει κανένα λιμάνι της Ελλάδας παρόλο που θα επισκεφτεί την Ιταλία και την Κροατία. Μάλλον θ' αργήσουμε να δούμε κάποιο πλοίο της Carnival...

----------


## mastrokostas

θα παρακαλεσω να μην γραφουμε τα ιδια κι τα ιδια πραγματα !!!αυτο εχει ηδη γραφτει φιλε εδω!

----------


## mastrokostas

Το marketing είναι μια επιστήμη σήμερα , και η Carnival είναι ιδική σε αυτό ! Ακόμη και μια μετασκευή , πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την προβολή του πλοίου και της εταιρίας !

----------


## mastrokostas

Kαι ενα ομορφο βιντεο για το Carnival Sunshine !

----------


## mastrokostas

Ακόμη να πληροφορήσουμε τους καλους μας φίλους ,ότι αύριο το πρωί θα έρθει στον Πειραιά το Carnival Legend ! Άφιξη 06:00 περίπου !  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δεν υπαρχει οροφη στο μεγεθος!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oyU6V45QwXo

CARNIVAL PINACCLE

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτο πρεπει να λες φιλε! Διοτι εχεις ανεβασει λαθος βιντεο!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Χα χα εχεις δικαιο φιλε mastroΚosta μας!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Στα μέρη μας θα ταξιδεύει την επομένη χρονιά (2016) ,το Carnival Vista ,μιας και θα κανει 10ημερες κρουαζιέρες από Barcelona – Πειραιά ,και το ανάποδο ξανά !Μεγάλο βαπόρι με πολλούς επιβάτες !Να δούμε τώρα τον ΟΛΠ που θα δοκιμαστεί με disembarkation- embarkation τέτοιου μεγέθους !Είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλα θα πάνε μια χαρά !

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η συμφωνία που μας λέει ο φίλος mastrokostas *ΟΛΠ - CARNIVAL CRUISE*  από το Έθνος .
Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά και να μην αρχίσουν από το ......ΠΑΜΕ το ΈΛΑ  και το ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΛΑ  και τα κάνουν μπάχαλο.

----------


## Apostolos

_H Carnival Corporation φέρεται να ετοιμάζεται να κάνει παραγγελία 10  πλοίων, τη μεγαλύτερη στην ιστορία της βιομηχανίας της κρουαζιέρας,  σύμφωνα με ιταλικά μέσα ενημέρωσης.Σύμφωνα με το ttg, αν αυτή η  παραγγελία, η οποία ενδέχεται να πραγματοποιηθεί ακόμα και αύριο,  προχωρήσει, τότε θα διαχωριστεί στα ιταλικά και γερμανικά ναυπηγεία  Fincantieri και Meyer Werft.Πιθανολογείται ακόμη ότι ένα από τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι στο εύρος των 175.000 τόνων, δηλαδή ένα από τα  μεγαλύτερα που πρόκειται να ταξιδέψουν στις θάλασσες.Δεν έχει γίνει  γνωστό σε ποια brand θα ανήκουν τα πλοία μόλις κατασκευαστούν. Μερικά  από τα brand της Carnival, πάντως, είναι τα Princess Cruises, P&O  Cruises, Holland America Line, Cunard and Carnival Cruise Line._

Πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Carnival Sunshine* returning to Cape Canaveral. She shows her age...
Ex-*Carnival Destiny*, remodeled in 2013. Built in 1995 at Fincantieri Italiani in Monfalcone. 101,353 tons, 272.4 meters length. 18 miles per hr

IMG_3300.jpg

IMG_3296.jpgIMG_3298.jpgIMG_3295.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τα τρία παλιότερα και μικρότερα πλοία της εταιρία, τα CARNIVAL FANTASY, INSPIRATION και FASCINATION πουλήθηκαν για διάλυση και είναι ήδη καθοδόν για τις ακτές της Τουρκίας. H Carnival έχει δηλώσει οτι θα πουλήσει 13 από τα πλοία της και των θυγατρικών της. Πέρα από τα 3 παραπάνω γνωρίζουμε ήδη για τα 4 της HAL, για το Costa VICTORIA και το OCEANA, άρα μένουν άλλα 4 να μάθουμε...

----------


## dionisos

Το CARNIVAL FANTASY εφθασε σημερα το πρωι στο Αγκυροβολιο του ALIAGA.

----------


## dionisos

Το CARNIVAL FANTASY διπλα στα SOVEREIGN- MONARCH στην παραλια του ALIAGA
CARNIVAL FANTASY.pngALIAGA.png πηγη instagram

----------


## dionisos

Στις 3/8 αναμενεται και το CARNIVAL INSPIRATION.

----------


## dionisos

Αλλη μια απο τον φιλο SELIM
FANTACY-SOVEREIGN-MONARCH.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αλλη μια απο τον φιλο SELIM
> FANTACY-SOVEREIGN-MONARCH.png


Ποιός μπορούσε να το φανταστεί πριν 3 μήνες!
Κρουαζιερόπλοια σχετικά μικρής ηλικίας γιά σκραπ!

----------


## zizou

Όπως φαίνεται ακόμα είναι η αρχή Όπως έλεγε η marinenews προ ημερών και φαίνεται να πέφτει μέσα
https://www.e-marinews.com/cruises/m...y-stin-aliaga/

Η κρουαζιέρα θα βογγιξει

----------


## dionisos

Έφθασε σήμερα το πρωί στον ALIAGA το CARNIVAL INSPIRATION

----------


## dionisos

Το CARIVAL INSPIRATION αναμεσα στα αλλα Τρια Κρουαζεροπλοια. Τελος εποχης και γι'αυτο.
MONARCH-SOVEREIGN-CARNIVAL INSPIRATION-CARNIVAL FANTASY.png SOVEREIGN-INSPIRATION-FANTASY.png

----------


## dionisos

Εφθασε σημερατο πρωι στον ALIAGA το CARNIVAL IMMAGINATION το 4ο Κρουαζεροπλοιο που πληρωνει την Κριση του COVID-19 στην Κρουαζιερα.

----------


## dionisos

Το CARNIVAL IMMAGINATION στην τελευταια του κατοικια διπλα στα αλλα 4 Κρουαζεροπλοια που εχουν προηγηθει
CARNIVAL IMMAGINATION.pngALIAGA- 5 CRUISE SHIPS BEECHED.png φωτογραφιες απο τον φιλο SELIM SAN

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κατά διαόλου η Carnival,μάλλον θα πουλήσει την Cunard.
Φυσικά κ δεν είναι η μόνη.

----------

